# CCW Jacket that doesn't break the bank???



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking for an all-weather, all-year-round jacket/coat with deep interior pockets to conceal a Beretta M9 that isn't incredibly expensive. Old NAvy doesn't have their coats out on the rack anymore due to spring/summer, Target is all but useless, and the outdoor specialty shops are as expensive or more than a good SigTac XXL!

Any ideas on where to look? Haven't hit K-Morgue or Wal-Nuts-Mart yet....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You might want to look on line at Galls, Brigade Quartermaster I have gotten things from both and they are good companies.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

You also might try Sportsman's Guide. They always have jackets, coats, etc on sale for reasonable prices.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help but I went with a different tack. I decided on a shoulder holster with 2nd mag since I can wear pretty much anything on top of it and it won't look bulky. May still invest in a jacket later on if I find one cheap.


----------



## davec921 (Aug 12, 2008)

go online to duluth trading.
They have some great sport jackets an such at some really good prices.
hope that helps later
DAVE


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know about a Beretta, but I have found the perfect "hide a gun" jacket for a S&W 642. I brought my MA-1 flight jacket home with me when I retired from the Corps (USMC). It has an inside pocket that snaps shut and it is quilted enough to hide outline of gun. A lot of times I just throw it on and stuff the 642 in the pocket for around town stuff. You can get the MA-1 at Brigade Quartermaster or at any good surplus store for a pretty reasonable price. The jacket is machine washable and is Rain proof! If you don't sew a punch of patches on the jacket, it doesn't scream gun owner. ( I have the unit patches of course, but then I am a retired Marine and the patches are expected.)


----------

